# loved ones seem unreal



## jojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

My dr is getting worse again, and its now directed at my loved ones. Humans all of a sudden feel ridiculous and unreal. Especially my boyfriend and my mum.
I think this is the worst symptom I've had, and I hate it.
Any suggestions? ???


----------



## Tommyboy (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi again Jojo. My advice is just to try and hang in there







I've had that same feeling with my parents and people at work, it freaks me out big time but it will pass i'm sure.

I went to bed last night convinced i'd have another day of hell to get through today but for whatever reason I woke up not feeling _toobad and had a reasonable day until I had a nap at about 5pm then woke up feeling spaced out and trapped in my head again but I guess it will pass like yours will. I think you should try and distract yourself, I know its easier said than done but it might help. I try and do vigirous exercise in the morning to wear my body and brain out so its too tired to worry later in the day. Hope you feel better soon







_


----------



## jojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey mate, thanks for that. I'm ok tonight, at my mums. Been reading a great book with good tips on grounding yourself and looking outward, not obsessing about stuff.
Glad you had a better day. I do have hours now and then when things go back to normal, its a relief aye!
Good on you for working and exercising, you are doing all the right stuff. 
Hope tuesday finds you feeling even better.
Jj


----------



## InfiniteDivine (Aug 9, 2011)

This is something I struggle with all the time. It's tough when strangers seem unreal, but when loved ones and life long friends suddenly seem fake and unreal, it can be very scary. The only advice I could give is to hang strong and to believe somewhere inside that these are people that you do love and care for. Not only that, they love and care for you. This is important to remember. Even if they seem very distant and hollow, deep down you know you do care deeply for these people.

Once you establish that, you can then try to be with them. Being with people and doing things with them can help a lot. I think patience is also key. Over time I think DP/DR gets better. Just don't panick. When you panick and stress, it can amplify the feelings over people seeming unreal. The best thing you can do is accept your situatin as it is. Tell yourself it's okay. You don't have to love it, but don't hate it either. Just try to accept it for what it is. The second you accept DP/DR is the second you begin to heal. Don't be afraid of it.

Best of luck to you. There are many who know how you feel. We are all in this together.


----------



## Munashii (Aug 8, 2011)

I have found that obsessing over "fixing" symptoms or worrying about "how to fix them" can greatly magnify the problem. It sounds counter-intuitive and it IS difficult, but as others have said, just try to hang in there and pull through. Pondering a "fix" can cause us to fixate on a particular symptom. To me, I liken it to writing a word over and over again until it looks totally unfamiliar and strange. The more you think about that word, the weirder it's going to seem. As InfiniteDivine said above, acceptance can help. Sometimes we just have to try and let things pass over us. The symptoms will subside if you let them go.

(Sounds simple. Can be excruciatingly difficult in practice. Don't feel badly if it seems hard/impossible.)


----------



## jojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

Munashii said:


> I have found that obsessing over "fixing" symptoms or worrying about "how to fix them" can greatly magnify the problem. It sounds counter-intuitive and it IS difficult, but as others have said, just try to hang in there and pull through. Pondering a "fix" can cause us to fixate on a particular symptom. To me, I liken it to writing a word over and over again until it looks totally unfamiliar and strange. The more you think about that word, the weirder it's going to seem. As InfiniteDivine said above, acceptance can help. Sometimes we just have to try and let things pass over us. The symptoms will subside if you let them go.
> 
> (Sounds simple. Can be excruciatingly difficult in practice. Don't feel badly if it seems hard/impossible.)


 Great advice, and I'm trying to let go. Things are looking better each day. We will all get better, I just know it


----------

